# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Go Red sox!



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Break the curse!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Break the curse!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Go Eagles!!!!


----------



## summitwynds (Jun 3, 2005)

Way to go Red Sox!

GO PATRIOTS!!!!


----------

